# I finally got it! (New Piercing Inside!)



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally got my very first piercing and I am sooooo excited, I absolutely love it and the experiance was great. After finally finding a shop I went in and did the papers and stuff. My mom had 2 sign off cuz I'm only 15. The cute piercer took me back where I flirted while getting it done, it did not hurt at all. It kind of felt interesting. But now 2 days later it's swelling really bad and since he pierced it with a regular labret stud its really tight, but I'm doing sea salt soaks and keeping it clean.

Here are some pics.
BEFORE




After


----------



## makeba (Jul 17, 2009)

i like the look on you a lot but the swelling you mentioned kind of concerns me so keep it clean so you dont keloid. i have my nose pierced and at night used a q-tip to swab some neosporin on it so it would help with the swelling and during the day i would use t-tree oil, which contains antiseptic properties in it to help keep it clean. stay beautiful!


----------



## Sass (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucky lucky!  I didn't get my first piercing until I was 23 and then I got the 2nd one when I was 30.  My mommy was not trying to hear it.  Enjoy your piercing!  Oh and you will get more...you'll see.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. My next piercing is either going to be my tongue or my left eyebrow.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool piercing! I wish my mom was more for that. I got my right ear a second piercing and I didn't tell her (got it at college), and she freaked out. I thought that it was really funny, but she was not amused. 

Go for the eyebrow! My uncle got his tongue pierced once, and it got all swollen and infected and he had to get the ring surgically removed. Plus, eyebrow piercings are awesome IMO.


----------



## Sass (Jul 17, 2009)

A lot of people say tongue rings don't hurt, but mine did.  Never got infected though, but it did hurt.  Mine is positioned in the middle and not near the tip so it had to go through more flesh.  I still remember it like it was yesterday.  Belly ring didn't hurt much, just got rather sore and a little tender.  It's still discharging a little and healing after 4 months.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 18, 2009)

yay! piercings rock..I have 4, not counting ears, tongue, nose, VCH, and belly.  I want my monroe done next, but I"m concerned about having to wear the normal gauge/having that big ball, I want it smaller because people say I have such a baby face I don't want it to be too much. Tongue did not hurt at all, I know the poster above me said it hurt, but I've only heard one other person say that, so it's a slim chance, so don't sweat it too much when you get it done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happy healing!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats the next piercing I want.

I have my ears and tongue, and had my belly button but took it out.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 18, 2009)

To tashana - A lot of girls Ik have smaller gauges and ball sizes. I just chose to get the bigger size. I think you would look so cute with it.


All together this is my 7th piercing. lol


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jul 18, 2009)

I worked at a tattoo shop and was training to become a piercer. When you get a piercing done the piercer is supposed to put longer jewelry in at first (with any piercing) because of the swelling. If the piercer didn't give you any cleaning solution that they have at the shop then regular dial antibacterial soap with water can be used to clean it. Just make sure you rinse good so all of the soap is off. Do NOT apply neosporin or peroxide or anything like that to the piercing. To clean the inside you can rinse with listerine or you can use the antibacterial soap and water for that as well. Be careful where you get pierced at and make sure the person is using sterile needles that were packaged.


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks good! Piercings never last on me... I get bored with them or lose the jewelry lol. Good thing I don't get bored with my tattoos  

I am redoing a couple piercings shortly though. Hopefully I enjoy them as much as you're enjoying yours


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_I worked at a tattoo shop and was training to become a piercer. When you get a piercing done the piercer is supposed to put longer jewelry in at first (with any piercing) because of the swelling. If the piercer didn't give you any cleaning solution that they have at the shop then regular dial antibacterial soap with water can be used to clean it. Just make sure you rinse good so all of the soap is off. Do NOT apply neosporin or peroxide or anything like that to the piercing. To clean the inside you can rinse with listerine or you can use the antibacterial soap and water for that as well. Be careful where you get pierced at and make sure the person is using sterile needles that were packaged._

 
exactly what she said..NEVER put neosporin...clean it and then keep it as dry as possible..


----------



## BeautyizPain (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2009)

very cool!

i'm not into peircings myself (i get freaked out by the needles!) - i prefer my tattoos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which yes is ironic because tatts use needles too!


----------



## Kiraling (Jul 18, 2009)

^ Odd, I'm the opposite!. I guess I like the fact piercings can be removed. The two tattoos I have are very special to me, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That looks really cute on you!. I'm surprised it didn't hurt. Then again, I have 9 piercings total (all ear though -- 4 helix, 4 second/first lobe, 1 tragus) and everyone convinced me how painful tragus were to get pierced. Not only did my tragus not hurt a tiny bit, but it healed 100% faster then all of my others combined. I still have slight irritation after 3+ years with my helix but could directly sleep on my tragus the first night without a flinch.

Keep up the sea salt soaks. Even when it 'feels' healed, keep cleaning it -- months after.


----------



## Sass (Jul 18, 2009)

With my tongue I started out with a 14g and I thought that was big, but now I'm down to the 4g after many years.

Belly ring I will keep at a 14g because it's really not necessary to go any bigger (that's my opinion).

I use antibacterial soap on my belly and my friend uses antibacterial soap and Lavender Oil or whatever you call it.  I think her belly is healed, mine still has a little more time to go and we got it at the same time.


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks good on you!


----------



## revinn (Jul 19, 2009)

If you do start to get a bump, it will probably be hypertrophic scarring, not a keloid. I had some hyp. scarring on my industrial, and I just went and got some mild steroid cream from my doctor. It cleared up the bumps in two days. Just something to keep in mind!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

I love peircings!!WOO HOOO


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2009)

ouchhhhhhhhhhhh... my first piercing was when I was 2 months old.  Those were my ears and I have no recollection of pain.  However as an adult having had a few run ins with surgeries, I am totally adverse to non necessary pain.. 

I wish you guys the best of luck tho!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robby_Raynebow* 

 
_I finally got my very first piercing and I am sooooo excited, I absolutely love it and the experiance was great. After finally finding a shop I went in and did the papers and stuff. My mom had 2 sign off cuz I'm only 15. The cute piercer took me back where I flirted while getting it done, it did not hurt at all. It kind of felt interesting. But now 2 days later it's swelling really bad and since he pierced it with a regular labret stud its really tight, but I'm doing sea salt soaks and keeping it clean._

 
How's it healing up? I wish I had read this the day you posted...if you're still swelling, march your butt right back into that shop and make the piercer put a longer labret stud in there. They're always always ALWAYS supposed to pierce you with a longer piece of jewelry than you think you need. For the first two weeks it's a little obnoxious, and maybe not the sexiest look, but it keeps it from becoming embedded in your skin. I worked as a piercer, and saw a lot of people come in with labret studs that had started to embed in their lip thanks to a too-short bar. Also, maybe not right now, while you're still healing, but once you've settled on a length for the stud, you might want to invest in an internally threaded one. They tend to stay together better than the externally threaded ones...you have less of a chance of losing the ball. 
Also, the anti-bacterial soap is fine for now, but make sure it's mild...anything too harsh will dry out the piercing and make it harder to heal. The sea salt soaks are good, but make sure the salt to water solution is correct, too much salt will, again, dry out the piercing. If you get any crusty stuff on or around the piercing while you're healing, clean it off with a q-tip and some warm water. Crusties getting inside the piercing are bad, but over-cleaning is equally as bad. Stick to twice a day, and you should heal up beautifully.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_A lot of people say tongue rings don't hurt, but mine did.  Never got infected though, but it did hurt.  Mine is positioned in the middle and not near the tip so it had to go through more flesh.  I still remember it like it was yesterday.  Belly ring didn't hurt much, just got rather sore and a little tender.  It's still discharging a little and healing after 4 months._

 
Woah! 4 months? Damn girl...navels can take a little while to heal, but I've never seen anyone still discharging after 4 months, unless it was infected. I'm NOT saying that to scare you, everyone's different, and you might just be one of those people who take a while to heal (like I said, *I've* never seen anyone in your situation before), but I'm curious to know what it looks like. Is it still red and angry around the jewelry, or does it look fairly normal, and just has a little bit of discharge still?


----------



## Sass (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Woah! 4 months? Damn girl...navels can take a little while to heal, but I've never seen anyone still discharging after 4 months, unless it was infected. I'm NOT saying that to scare you, everyone's different, and you might just be one of those people who take a while to heal (like I said, *I've* never seen anyone in your situation before), but I'm curious to know what it looks like. Is it still red and angry around the jewelry, or does it look fairly normal, and just has a little bit of discharge still?_

 
No it's just a little discharge every now and then.  It's nothing like how it was in the beginning.  I was reading that it can take up to 6 months to heal so I got two more months.  No pain or anything.  I haven't change my jewelry yet, I may do that some time next month.  I want to go into a bigger gauge.  Oh and it looks normal.  I exercise so I do a lot of superman and leg lifts throughout the week so that is what could be prolonging the process.  I don't know, but I don't want to stop working out.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 21, 2009)

I love it, it flatters you so well!

I've wanted a monroe for awhile, I might get it in a few weeks, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_No it's just a little discharge every now and then.  It's nothing like how it was in the beginning.  I was reading that it can take up to 6 months to heal so I got two more months.  No pain or anything.  I haven't change my jewelry yet, I may do that some time next month.  I want to go into a bigger gauge.  Oh and it looks normal.  I exercise so I do a lot of superman and leg lifts throughout the week so that is what could be prolonging the process.  I don't know, but I don't want to stop working out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah ha..all right LOL Yeah, any kind of excess pressure like the superman, sit-ups, crunches, even pants that rub against it can prolong the healing process. I'm glad it looks normal and doesn't hurt, though, you had me worried for a second!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

I love piercings!!! The one you choose looks great on you. Besides my ears I have 3 other piercings. I have the VCH and both nipples. Currently im on the fence about getting a tongue piercing. I would love to hear anyone's experience....


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I love piercings!!! The one you choose looks great on you. Besides my ears I have 3 other piercings. I have the VCH and both nipples. Currently im on the fence about getting a tongue piercing. I would love to hear anyone's experience...._

 
I had my tongue done maaaaaaaaaany years ago...I've since gotten it from a 14 to a 2...and I'll tell you that stretching is way worse than piercing. Anyway...the piercing itself was honestly pretty painless for me...the worst part (seriously) were the clamps and the "POP" feeling when the needle went through. Afterward, the swelling, and not being able to talk without sounding like I had a mouth full of golf balls sucked, but chewing on lots of ice and popping motrin every 8 hours really helped that a lot, and I was back to eating normally within two days. 
I've had many many piercings, from head to toe (although many of them have rejected, or I've had to take out for one reason or another), and can honestly say that the tongue was definitely in my top 3 least painful piercings...the only two that hurt less were my VCH (I didn't feel a thing except the piercer's cold hands LOL) and my nape. HTH!


----------



## Sass (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I love piercings!!! The one you choose looks great on you. Besides my ears I have 3 other piercings. I have the VCH and both nipples. Currently im on the fence about getting a tongue piercing. I would love to hear anyone's experience...._

 
How was the pain on the nipple rings?  I want those, but that terrifies me.  I don't know anybody who has them to ask for reassurance.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_How was the pain on the nipple rings?  I want those, but that terrifies me.  I don't know anybody who has them to ask for reassurance._

 
I had mine done too...twice. O_O All I have to say is ouch. The first time, they were done wrong, pierced too far forward (I was young and stupid, didn't know any better), and they never healed, even after a year and a half...the second time, they were perfect (hurt a little more cuz it had to go through some of the scar tissue), healed up quickly, and I loved them...but I had to take em out when I got preggo...apparently my nipples got bigger. WTF? Anyway...I'd get it done again, but I'm not so sure I want to go for round three. 
In short, they hurt like a b*tch...but they're so worth it. 

DILLIGAF, sorry for stealing your thunder...hehe but I figure the more opinions the better, right?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_How was the pain on the nipple rings? I want those, but that terrifies me. I don't know anybody who has them to ask for reassurance._

 
Pretty Much ForgetRegret covered it. Its actually pretty painful but worth it IMHO.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I had mine done too...twice. O_O All I have to say is ouch. The first time, they were done wrong, pierced too far forward (I was young and stupid, didn't know any better), and they never healed, even after a year and a half...the second time, they were perfect (hurt a little more cuz it had to go through some of the scar tissue), healed up quickly, and I loved them...but I had to take em out when I got preggo...apparently my nipples got bigger. WTF? Anyway...I'd get it done again, but I'm not so sure I want to go for round three. 
In short, they hurt like a b*tch...but they're so worth it. 

DILLIGAF, sorry for stealing your thunder...hehe but I figure the more opinions the better, right?_

 

No problem... and thanks for the advice on the tongue piercing. I've got a long weekend coming up and I'm thinking about doing it then. Like you I may have to get one nipple done over. How long did you wait before getting it done again?


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice, that looks so good on you! I have a vertical labret and love it.

I also have both my nips and an industrial ear piercing done, got them many years back. Sharp pain and it was over like all piercings I've had.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_No problem... and thanks for the advice on the tongue piercing. I've got a long weekend coming up and I'm thinking about doing it then. Like you I may have to get one nipple done over. How long did you wait before getting it done again?_

 
Sure thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually waited quite a few years...because the first time they were SOOO effed up, and like I said, after a year and a half they never healed, still oozed, hurt like hell to rotate or move the bar...I just wanted to make sure they were TOTALLY healed before I tried getting them done again (plus I had to work up the nerve...cuz I remembered that pain), so I think there was probably a 4 year span in there. I definitely didn't need that long, healing-wise, but I was determined to find a damn good piercer this time, to make sure they were done right. Why do you have to get one done over? Is it crooked?


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Dumb ass quesion. I've had mine done twice as well. Had a mesh shirt on at a concert in the mosh pit and one was ripped out. I got it redone through scar tissue and it was harder to get through but made it through the war. I got engaged and had to hurry up and get rid of all the evidence because these things are taboo culture wise. How did you get rid of the paler scar areola wise? There's a weird white scar that definitely doesn't blend with brown nips and I'm not putting NW or NC this or that to fix the problem. I'm hoping you know of a way to make it less noticable because this was 6 years ago and I'm afraid to get them done a 3rd time as well. Anybody with knowledge, please clue me in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh geez...hmm...honestly, when I had them done the second time, you couldn't see the scar from the first one, because the balls on the end of the barbell hid them...and even now, my scars aren't really noticeable unless you look for them. I'm not 100% sure on how to blend that in...the only thing I can think of is possibly emu oil (I had people use it all the time in piercing, it does fairly well to break down scar tissue a bit and smooth things out...it works wonders on keloids), or maybe mederma, but I don't know if that stuff is safe for the girls. If you're gonna try anything, I'd try the emu oil first, see if it helps.


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks so cute!


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I had my tongue done maaaaaaaaaany years ago...I've since gotten it from a 14 to a 2...and I'll tell you that stretching is way worse than piercing. Anyway...the piercing itself was honestly pretty painless for me...the worst part (seriously) were the clamps and the "POP" feeling when the needle went through. Afterward, the swelling, and not being able to talk without sounding like I had a mouth full of golf balls sucked, but chewing on lots of ice and popping motrin every 8 hours really helped that a lot, and I was back to eating normally within two days. 
I've had many many piercings, from head to toe (although many of them have rejected, or I've had to take out for one reason or another), and can honestly say that the tongue was definitely in my top 3 least painful piercings...the only two that hurt less were my VCH (I didn't feel a thing except the piercer's cold hands LOL) and my nape. HTH!_

 
Is your tongue thick?  Maybe that's why you had no pain?  My tongue is thick and I wanted my piercing further back so I think that is what caused me pain...it wasn't a shark bite type of pain, but it was an annoying one and eating was not fun.

Thanks for the response on the nipple ringy thingy...I think I'm going to pass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to go deliberate about a tatoo...I'm a rider and all riders should have at least one tat, right?  I think there is a tramp stamp calling my name this summer.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Is your tongue thick?  Maybe that's why you had no pain?  My tongue is thick and I wanted my piercing further back so I think that is what caused me pain...it wasn't a shark bite type of pain, but it was an annoying one and eating was not fun.

Thanks for the response on the nipple ringy thingy...I think I'm going to pass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to go deliberate about a tatoo...I'm a rider and all riders should have at least one tat, right?  I think there is a tramp stamp calling my name this summer._

 
My tongue is fairly thick...and I have it pierced more toward the middle as well (easier to hide when you're military 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...although generally, a tongue piercing shouldn't be too close to the tip of your tongue...less tissue means more chance of ripping it out...plus if you pierce too far forward it won't sit right in your mouth, and has more chance of causing damage to your teeth. It's entirely possible that I've got a different pain threshold than you do, too. 

HAHA If the nipple rings are something you want to do, I still say get them done. It hurts like a b*tch, but like I said, it's totally worth it. I miss mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha well if you ask me, I think someone who rides should have TONS of tattoos...unless you're riding a rice rocket (no offense, if that's what you have...), in which case one will suffice. ...but this is coming from the girl who's pushing 30 (tattoos, not age. LOL).


----------



## Sass (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_
Hahaha well if you ask me, I think someone who rides should have TONS of tattoos...unless you're riding a rice rocket (no offense, if that's what you have...), in which case one will suffice. ...but this is coming from the girl who's pushing 30 (tattoos, not age. LOL)._

 
I got a fast ride indeed. LOL!  I will refrain from calling it a rice rocket though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are funny.  Great personality.  I think that once I get the first tat I'll want more.  It's like buying makeup for some of us.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I got a fast ride indeed. LOL!  I will refrain from calling it a rice rocket though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are funny.  Great personality.  I think that once I get the first tat I'll want more.  It's like buying makeup for some of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO That's all right, I don't know many people who own them that call em rice rockets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try and keep things light and amusing on here...I figure if I even make one person laugh during the day, then being a goof is totally worth it. Hehe. Absolutely yes...tattoos are waaaay addictive. I said I was going to get a tattoo when I was 18...and now here I am at 26 with more tattoos than my age (i've got 28...and many plans for more...). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, I don't mind people with rice rockets in general...it's the ones who blow by me (when I'm already doing 90!), weaving in and out of traffic sitting on a piece of plastic that sounds like my blender has more horsepower...THOSE are the ones that get me. Some idiot almost hit me the other day, because I was switching lanes, he wasn't there when I looked (I looked twice!! Once in the mirror, and once turning my head...), then I started moving over and BAM! There he was, cuz he decided it was necessary to weave through traffic, and then drive up the dotted lines to get between two cars. Idiot.  You should slap anyone you meet who drives like that...they give you guys a bad name.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_How's it healing up? I wish I had read this the day you posted...if you're still swelling, march your butt right back into that shop and make the piercer put a longer labret stud in there. They're always always ALWAYS supposed to pierce you with a longer piece of jewelry than you think you need. For the first two weeks it's a little obnoxious, and maybe not the sexiest look, but it keeps it from becoming embedded in your skin. I worked as a piercer, and saw a lot of people come in with labret studs that had started to embed in their lip thanks to a too-short bar. Also, maybe not right now, while you're still healing, but once you've settled on a length for the stud, you might want to invest in an internally threaded one. They tend to stay together better than the externally threaded ones...you have less of a chance of losing the ball. 
Also, the anti-bacterial soap is fine for now, but make sure it's mild...anything too harsh will dry out the piercing and make it harder to heal. The sea salt soaks are good, but make sure the salt to water solution is correct, too much salt will, again, dry out the piercing. If you get any crusty stuff on or around the piercing while you're healing, clean it off with a q-tip and some warm water. Crusties getting inside the piercing are bad, but over-cleaning is equally as bad. Stick to twice a day, and you should heal up beautifully._

 
the swelling went away completely, but the back of the stud is like sinking into my lip and white skin is trying to cover it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 23, 2009)

See, THIS is why we need a body mods forum!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robby_Raynebow* 

 
_the swelling went away completely, but the back of the stud is like sinking into my lip and white skin is trying to cover it._

 

Get that looked at pronto, it's embedding. Nothing good comes from that, ever. Please take the advice offered by the experienced piercers here and have a professional look at it.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 23, 2009)

looks really good :]


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robby_Raynebow* 

 
_the swelling went away completely, but the back of the stud is like sinking into my lip and white skin is trying to cover it._

 
Hunnie, march your butt back in to that shop (or find one with a reliable piercer...where do you live? I might know one nearby...), and make them change out the stud to something a little longer. Do you happen to know what length it is? You might be able to get away (depending on how badly it's embedding) with going up just a 16th of an inch, but I'd err on the side of caution and possibly go up another 8th. Either way, until you get a longer bar in there, do what you can to make sure the disc doesn't actually embed in your lip. If it's not too tender, try and use your teeth or tongue to pull the disc back a little bit throughout the day, just so the skin doesn't actually manage to cover it. Avoid using your fingers if you can, as it's still healing, but if you have to, make sure you wash your hands well before you mess around with it. 
Keep us posted sweetheart!


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck Robby!


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 25, 2009)

idk what happened. i woke up one morning and the entire back was embedded in my lip and i like pushed it thorugh. ik bad. but its been almost two days and the embedding stopped completely. it feels like ive had it forever.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 25, 2009)

Your labret is too short ;-; Looks great, though!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_very cool!

i'm not into peircings myself (i get freaked out by the needles!) - i prefer my tattoos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which yes is ironic because tatts use needles too!_

 
I absolutely second that!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robby_Raynebow* 

 
_idk what happened. i woke up one morning and the entire back was embedded in my lip and i like pushed it thorugh. ik bad. but its been almost two days and the embedding stopped completely. it feels like ive had it forever._

 
Keep a close eye on it, sweetie...it may feel like you've had it forever, but those things have a way of tricking you. Just watch it, and the minute it looks like anything weird is going on with it, get it checked out.


----------

